# Engineering at RMC



## Kilfoil (21 May 2008)

Hey, so I know everyone is doing general courses or whatever you would like to call it, but I  was wondering if there was anyone else who plans on taking engineering once they are able to make that decision. If I had to make the decision right now i would taking be civil engineering, that was my first choice in degrees and my first choice in jobs after RMC would be combat engineering officer. Who knows I might change my mind by the end of my first year at RMC, I was just wondering who else was looking at taking engineering.


----------



## Scothern (21 May 2008)

I'd say you'd be surprised how many people are taking engineering, aside from all the engineering jobs (lesse, CONST ENG, ENGINEERS, EME, AERE, CELE, SIGNALS, MARE, don't think I forgot too many), engineering looks good for other jobs, mostly all those who want to be competitive for pilot.


----------

